# Minilab Mark I vs Mark II



## bill45 (Mar 17, 2017)

What are the differences.
I can Get a minilab Mark I for $49
Is worth spending the extra $50 for the MarkII?
Thanks, Bill


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Bill,

https://www.gearnews.com/minilab-mkii-different-midi-controller-arturia/


----------

